# Thanks vc1111



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a Flat shad I made using a pattern I recieved from vc1111 AKA fatfingers.

I used maple and chose to put a coffin type lip on it. I tried it out this past weekend and it runs great.


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a stretched version. 
8" long 
maple


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site Bruce. Great looking baits. I think Vince has helped all of us out in one way or another to become better (more accomplished) baitbuilders. He and TIGGER have both helped me out tremendously, and so have many others here just by giving a small tip here and there.

Keep up the great work and hope to see more coming soon.

Oh yeh, and don't forget to show us some of the fish you catch with those. 

Best of luck.

Brian


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bruce, those are just beautiful and that pattern has turned out to be a classic for muskies. I used that pattern for a number of years now and its a go to producer. You really did a fine job. That is some _very_ clean work from start to finish.

Eyes, thanks for the feedback. I can't say it doesn't feel good to hear that sort of thing. It is a lot of fun to share all this stuff with you guys and most of all, I've enjoyed making new friends along the way. At the end of the day, none of us can take any of this with us, so its great to share with each other as we go along.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome Bruce,

Nice looking baits! 

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Bruce those look great!!!!!!!!!! 
Welcome aboard also. I know a bunch of other people have come aboard also lately. Welcome all! This dang night bite walleye thing is screwing up all my fun log-on times.  

Bruce I here you on Vince. He got me all wrapped in this luremaking thing also! I will get him back some day.   

Brian, Nice to meet you at turtle creek! Your lures are amazing also! I can't wait to see pics of the fish caught on them!
John


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

beautiful work! - I really like the shape/design of the first one. Once I learn how to do line ties thru lips I think I'll try to make a junior version for smallies. Its got the elongated shad shape(could be a shiner....or a shad.....or anything else), a coffin lip, and looks to swim to about the depths I like to fish.


----------

